# MSI Radeon RX 6650 XT Gaming X



## W1zzard (May 10, 2022)

With the Radeon RX 6650 XT priced at a competitive MSRP of $400, AMD is offering a new contender for the 1080p Value King title. Thanks to an improved 18 Gbps memory subsystem, the RX 6650 XT can extend its performance lead over the NVIDIA RTX 3060.

*Show full review*


----------



## Яid!culousOwO (May 10, 2022)

So they increase voltage to 1.2 V to increase frequency? There's no hype at all...


----------



## defaultluser (May 10, 2022)

Unlike the other two bumps reviewed today, the tiny vram means the memory freq bump is lost on it!

*Guess its a good thing they didn't increase prices?*


----------



## N3M3515 (May 10, 2022)

This one is even worse than the 6750......


----------



## kilis (May 10, 2022)

Triple DP and single hdmi output.
Why most of the new release cards comes with the only one hdmi output ?
considering nearly all pc monitors have at least one hdmi  input and all modern tv s has only hdmi inputs , i dont think its good arrangement
for HTPC users like me.Because tv s like mine Sony xh95 requires different hdmi input for separate SDR and HDR color settings.


----------



## tussinman (May 10, 2022)

Local brick in mortal is selling 6600xt for 400 and multiple open boxes for around 355. 

No way anyone is paying 450 for a 6650xt, especially since it's only 3% faster than the third party 6600xt models


----------



## ModEl4 (May 10, 2022)

So comparing the same brand/models we have around the below differences:

6600XT is -3% vs 6650XT(MSI Gaming)
6700XT is -6% vs 6750XT (Asus Strix)
6900XT is -6% vs 6950XT (GB Gaming)

So a MSI 3080Ti SuprimX has the same 4K raster performance as a GB Gaming OC 6950XT, an ASUS Strix 3060Ti would be -7.5% at QHD vs a 6750XT ASUS strix and a MSI 3060 Gaming X would be -10% at QHD vs a MSI 6650XT Gaming X.
At least 2070 Super was 15% faster than 2070 at 4K at the same price and 2060 6GB went down from $349 to $299 eventually, so i want call this a super equivalent, 6750XT is just 7% faster than 6700XT and went from $479 to $549? So worst performance/$ vs the old models despite street prices falling and so close to Ada/RDNA3.
I hope Ada to launch sooner than RDNA3, because i really don't want AMD setting the pricing policy for the next generation products if it launches RDNA3 first...


----------



## Яid!culousOwO (May 10, 2022)

kilis said:


> Why most of the new release cards comes with the only one hdmi output ?
> considering nearly all pc monitors have at least one hdmi  input and all modern tv s has only hdmi inputs , i dont think its good arrangement
> for HTPC users like me.Because tv s like mine Sony xh95 requires different hdmi input for separate SDR and HDR color settings.


Yes it's true it's hard for people who have a need for TV scenario. But HDMI is designed for TV while DP is for PC. I just days ago switched from HDMI to DP and found DP did have advantages over HDMI, such as on my 6600 XT it's RGB 4:4:4 colour rage by default on DP but it's YCbCr 4:2:2 on HDMI, and DP offers better bandwidth and thus higher resolution as well as refresh rate.
Well, we can only say that manufacturers consider graphics cards are mostly for PC gaming, and at the same time when it comes to PC, DP is superior. So there you have it.
Maybe consider a HUB for multiple HDMI devices?


----------



## mechtech (May 10, 2022)

Hmmm. Still waiting for 6600 to hit msrp.  Getting close but not there yet.


----------



## konga (May 10, 2022)

This one's $1100 at Newegg actually, not $1300. It's also the only 6950XT left in stock currently.


----------



## kilis (May 10, 2022)

RidiculousOwO said:


> Yes it's true it's hard for people who have a need for TV scenario. But HDMI is designed for TV while DP is for PC. I just days ago switched from HDMI to DP and found DP did have advantages over HDMI, such as on my 6600 XT it's RGB 4:4:4 colour rage by default on DP but it's YCbCr 4:2:2 on HDMI, and DP offers better bandwidth and thus higher resolution as well as refresh rate.
> Well, we can only say that manufacturers consider graphics cards are mostly for PC gaming, and at the same time when it comes to PC, DP is superior. So there you have it.
> Maybe consider a HUB for multiple HDMI devices?


Thanks for additional info. İ am  aware of some advantages of both connection type.
i just dont want  extra converters,adapters,hubs etc on my existing cable jungle behind the HTPC case and  hi-fi rack 
Another problem is entry level new cards such as 6500,6500xt does not even have more than 2 output.İ dont understand why manufacturers cutting these useful features.
Being light gamer and htpc user for almost 20 years now, if i choose to go AMD way ,only viable option is Asrock RX 6600 Challenger itx which is difficult to find and way more expensive than similar offerings.What a mess..


----------



## wheresmycar (May 11, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Hmmm. Still waiting for 6600 to hit msrp.  Getting close but not there yet.



isn't it selling close enough at MSRP?

Only a few dollars more: https://www.newegg.com/global/uk-en...&ranSiteID=8BacdVP0GFs-dmLfURUZlLqpXZX.YOK3yQ https://pcpartpicker.com/product/wd...gb-speedster-swft-210-video-card-rx-66xl8lfdq


----------



## konga (May 11, 2022)

The 6600 has in fact been below MSRP in the US a few times, if you count mail-in rebates.


----------



## DrCR (May 11, 2022)

konga said:


> if you count mail-in rebates.


I don’t recall a mailed in rebate ever being fulfilled for me, not once. Tbh I utterly ignore them at this point when considering an item’s cost.


----------



## watzupken (May 11, 2022)

The results are not surprising at all. Unlike Nvidia that will at least try and increase the CUDA core count, its purely higher boost clock and slightly faster VRAM here. The difference between the 6x00 XT vs the 6x50 XT is too small, so much so that most should be able to overclock their older card and close the gap. At the end of the day, the 32MB cache and 128bit memory bus probably prevented this card from performing any better. I feel AMD is unlikely to find demand for their refreshed cards with an increased price tag.


----------



## Яid!culousOwO (May 11, 2022)

watzupken said:


> Unlike Nvidia that will at least try and increase the CUDA core count, its purely higher boost clock and slightly faster VRAM here. The difference between the 6x00 XT vs the 6x50 XT is too small, so much so that most should be able to overclock their older card and close the gap.


All 3 refresh models are all full-blooded Navi 21, 22 and 23, so there's no room for more stream processors of course.
And yeah I have copied 6650 XT Nitro spec to my 6600 XT Nitro, and it works perfectly well.


----------



## Taraquin (May 11, 2022)

So they killed efficiency for minor gains, sounds like the old AMD recipe! Going from 1.15 to 1.2v is not good. Efficiency on 5700XT was terrible due to this. 
5700: 90% perf, 160W, 0.95v.
5700XT: 100% perf, 220W, 1.2v.
5700XT undervolted at 1600@0.85v: 88% perf, 110W.


----------



## mechtech (May 11, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> isn't it selling close enough at MSRP?
> 
> Only a few dollars more: https://www.newegg.com/global/uk-en/asrock-radeon-rx-6600-rx6600-cld-8g/p/N82E16814930066?Item=N82E16814930066&nm_mc=AFC-RAN-COM&cm_mmc=AFC-RAN-COM&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_source=afc-PCPartPicker&AFFID=2558510&AFFNAME=PCPartPicker&ACRID=1&ASID=https://pcpartpicker.com/&ranMID=44583&ranEAID=2558510&ranSiteID=8BacdVP0GFs-dmLfURUZlLqpXZX.YOK3yQ https://pcpartpicker.com/product/wd...gb-speedster-swft-210-video-card-rx-66xl8lfdq


I’m in Canada.  So about $50 over then add 13% tax on top of that.


----------



## wheresmycar (May 12, 2022)

mechtech said:


> I’m in Canada.  So about $50 over then add 13% tax on top of that.



Really? Are local products pre-taxed or do you guys get standard rate pricing at the consumer front? Here in the UK, VAT is predominantly pre-applied (at retail level anyway). I feel you bro!


----------



## mechtech (May 12, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> Really? Are local products pre-taxed or do you guys get standard rate pricing at the consumer front? Here in the UK, VAT is predominantly pre-applied (at retail level anyway). I feel you bro!


Unlike UK and Auz, etc. our sale tax is not pre-applied.  Have to do the math in your head on the fly lol.  Even pay the sales tax on top of the shipping cost lol


----------



## DoLlyBirD (May 12, 2022)

These are in stock in the UK for the same price as the 6600xt (£400+) and I suppose at the same price it's kind of a no-brainer to opt for this instead of a 6600xt though I feel prices are still somewhat higher than what they should be, I'm kind of tempted to sell my 5600xt and my old 1600AF to recoup most of the cost and buy one, though they could be £100 cheaper in a couple of months, that said the resell value of the 5600xt will also be lower


----------



## kapone32 (May 13, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Unlike UK and Auz, etc. our sale tax is not pre-applied.  Have to do the math in your head on the fly lol.  Even pay the sales tax on top of the shipping cost lol


Yep and 13% north of anything over $1000 makes Kijji your friend.


----------

